# NV - F-Severely neglected, nearly blind



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Will I get the chance to really discover what devoted love is all about?
Tender-hearted and endearing, this chatty girl is finally getting her opportunity to awaken to a world of bliss with a person or couple who cherishes every second with her.

Gina is a German Shepherd bouncing back well from very severe neglect. At the time of rescue her ear tips were open wounds from fly bites, as she had been banished to only living outdoors. We have been treating her ears and they are recovering steadily.

Gina's need for an especially attentive caretaker is due to her lack of vision. She has an old eye injury (left eye) and does not seem to have any sight in that eye. Her right eye has approximately 50% sight/blindness, and while she can see images up close fairly well, she is in danger of walking into walls if she is not guided well or familiar with her surroundings.

Gina debuts for adoption today. She is spayed and approximately 6 years of age, though perhaps older. She enjoys other good-natured dogs.

German Shepherd knowledge and/or experience is preferred.

Please consider being the one to take her on the most marvelous journey as she comes to understand the depth of goodness in caring, compassionate people. 
Contact: [email protected]


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.nevadaspca.org/new_page_2.htm

Gina
Beautiful soul with her first chance for true love, German Shepherd, likes most dogs, 6 yrs.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

She is just beautiful.
When I first started reading I thought she was an older dog. My jaw dropped to read she is only 6! That poor dear soul is still a young pupper.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

What a sweet face!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Does anyone have any news about this girl?


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh my, she could be Shermie's sister...look at that loveable, crumpled old face. So sad on one not old enough to carry such a face. I hope someone can help her erase those crumply wrinkles.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Does anyone have an update on this sweet girl?


----------



## duramax (Dec 7, 2009)

We had a dear old GSD, kramer. He went blind at about 7 or 8 yrs old. Got around wonderfully, you just couldn't change the furniture around. We had to move when he was about nine yrs old. He adjusted just fine. He was so intellegent, people that came by didn't even know he was blind. he got along fine outdoors also. Ran around too, he would run with his front legs like feelers. God I miss him. Good luck finding him a home


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Sweet Gina is still listed. 

(also now listed are three female GSD's that were breeders)

http://www.nevadaspca.org/new_page_2.htm


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Awww I wish I could help.
She looks like a doll


----------

